# Nismo GTR's - what's the deal with them?



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Aren't they selling? 

Very low numbers produced for the UK, yet questionable demand for them

MY15 Nismo's can be had for £110k now - surely that's a good buy in terms of residuals


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Chou said:


> Aren't they selling?
> 
> Very low numbers produced for the UK, yet questionable demand for them
> 
> MY15 Nismo's can be had for £110k now - surely that's a good buy in terms of residuals


I think you will find that they are even lower than that!

They are just too expensive in the first place, the MY17 was £26k more than the MY15 making it £70k more than the standard Gtr!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

£150,000 for the then ***8220;revised***8221; MY***8216;17 - that***8217;s why.

Especially as the ***8220;Track Edition***8221; was as good in nearly every department and £££££***8217;s cheaper.

The MY***8217;15 is the one to have though.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Pick up a Hurracan for 150k now. Sorry but a nismo (amazing though it is) wouldn't get a look in for me. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

A new NISMO with a few minor adds is Ferrari 458 territory or close to a Lamborghini Huracan price. Accepted not both of these will retain their value, and I doubt one of them will be good for your back on a long drive but it does put the NISMO GT-R in a completely different category. Whether it's worth it depends entirely on the buyer and what you want from the car. For sure, it's not your average GT-R!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Have to say with Audi R8 Plus at circa £100k I would have that over a NISMO as awesome as it is


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuggles said:


> A new NISMO with a few minor adds is Ferrari 458 territory or close to a Lamborghini Huracan price. Accepted not both of these will retain their value, and I doubt one of them will be good for your back on a long drive but it does put the NISMO GT-R in a completely different category. Whether it's worth it depends entirely on the buyer and what you want from the car. For sure, it's not your average GT-R!


If the new nismo was priced around the £125k mark then I think Nissan would sell a lot more, I would certainly have been interested. I think they are very impressive and exclusive.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

£125k plus carbon breaks, that would be a great package.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

As Trev said, track edition has a lot of the improvements the Nismo has over a standard GT-R but it's £10k more, where the Nismo is £70k more.

It just doesn't add up to me at all!

Track edition has wider front wings and the Nismo front hubs, suspension, wheels, bonded chassis and improvements underneath as well.
I really don't get why the track edition does not sell more when just £10k over the standard car. I couldn't go back to standard GT-R now.
And the Track Edition being so good is exactly why I would not pay £60k more for a Nismo, just the get the body styling and a few other bits.

Then there is the fact it's a £150k Nissan... and still comes with steel brakes. Seriously. It should carbon ceramic brakes 100% for that price!


----------



## MonacoMaven (Mar 18, 2016)

There are some pictures of the NISMO with ceramic brakes floating around.
I am wondering if its a "special" or a facelift for 2018/2019.

I am very tempted to get one, and the brakes would be a deciding factor for sure.

CT17 your car is perfect!
I am finding it very difficult to get a LHD car in track edition and the LM20 upgrades without getting very close to NISMO money.
with the limited numbers the NISMO could/should become a collectable, but who knows.

VW products in this price range are nice but do you guys honestly get excited by an R8?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

CT17 said:


> Track edition has wider front wings and the Nismo front hubs, suspension, wheels, bonded chassis and improvements underneath as well.
> I really don't get why the track edition does not sell more when just £10k over the standard car. I couldn't go back to standard GT-R now.


Are the Track Edition's getting the same discounts as regular MY17's? 

Maybe that's why.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

MonacoMaven said:


> There are some pictures of the NISMO with ceramic brakes floating around.
> I am wondering if its a "special" or a facelift for 2018/2019.
> 
> I am very tempted to get one, and the brakes would be a deciding factor for sure.
> ...


The pictures floating around with Carbon ceramics on the Nismo are of mine I believe. Iain Litchfield fitted them for me last year.


----------



## MonacoMaven (Mar 18, 2016)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> The pictures floating around with Carbon ceramics on the Nismo are of mine I believe. Iain Litchfield fitted them for me last year.


Nice, the pics I saw had covered up fender louvres as well. Is that your?
If so, KUDOS


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Chou said:


> Are the Track Edition's getting the same discounts as regular MY17's?
> 
> Maybe that's why.


My local dealer has offered £5k dealer contribution and 3 years servicing for £350 

Minimum 6 month wait, however


----------



## GTR Rush (Apr 10, 2018)

CT17 said:


> As Trev said, track edition has a lot of the improvements the Nismo has over a standard GT-R but it's £10k more, where the Nismo is £70k more.
> 
> It just doesn't add up to me at all!
> 
> ...


Anything i have seen about the track pack has always said, 10k can not be justified? but the Nismo has gone around the ring 7.08 and thats without carbon brakes, i dont see many cars getting round there quicker on the list, so Nismo must be doing something right.

Nissan would have given the car the power they thought they needed, and set up the chassis and suspension, everything perfectly balanced. 
I'm sure Nissan could justify the price difference with the r&d thats gone into it. If they had wanted to bolt on a few bits, and put carbon breaks they could have easily. Maybe the car could achieve what they set out to do 7.08 without carbon breaks? Maybe the breaks would have helped, maybe not but i bet Nismo know the difference, and that might be the reason why it has not got them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

GTR Rush said:


> Anything i have seen about the track pack has always said, 10k can not be justified? but the Nismo has gone around the ring 7.08 and thats without carbon brakes, i dont see many cars getting round there quicker on the list, so Nismo must be doing something right.
> 
> Nissan would have given the car the power they thought they needed, and set up the chassis and suspension, everything perfectly balanced.
> I'm sure Nissan could justify the price difference with the r&d thats gone into it. If they had wanted to bolt on a few bits, and put carbon breaks they could have easily. Maybe the car could achieve what they set out to do 7.08 without carbon breaks? Maybe the breaks would have helped, maybe not but i bet Nismo know the difference, and that might be the reason why it has not got them. :thumbsup:


The Nismo you speak of had £80k worth of ***8220;extras***8221; and isn***8217;t the basic Nismo you buy from the dealerships.

7:08 is the N Attack package Nismo.

But either way, still doesn***8217;t have carbon ceramic brakes - odd, as it would have been quicker with them.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

GTR Rush said:


> Anything i have seen about the track pack has always said, 10k can not be justified? but the Nismo has gone around the ring 7.08 and thats without carbon brakes, i dont see many cars getting round there quicker on the list, so Nismo must be doing something right.
> 
> Nissan would have given the car the power they thought they needed, and set up the chassis and suspension, everything perfectly balanced.
> I'm sure Nissan could justify the price difference with the r&d thats gone into it. If they had wanted to bolt on a few bits, and put carbon breaks they could have easily. Maybe the car could achieve what they set out to do 7.08 without carbon breaks? Maybe the breaks would have helped, maybe not but i bet Nismo know the difference, and that might be the reason why it has not got them. :thumbsup:


As Trev said.
The options pack was many, many thousands extra on the older shape Nismo.
In fact when that shape Nismo came out they didn't even have an exact price for the N attack pack, it was sold and fitted later, after you already had the car.

Yes the car does exist (there is 1 in the UK) that did that ring time, but it's nothing like a Nismo the local dealer has. Which is mostly a track edition with Nismo body styling and interior tweaks.


----------



## GTR Rush (Apr 10, 2018)

Trev said:


> The Nismo you speak of had £80k worth of “extras” and isn’t the basic Nismo you buy from the dealerships.
> 
> 7:08 is the N Attack package Nismo.
> 
> But either way, still doesn’t have carbon ceramic brakes - odd, as it would have been quicker with them.


Nissan didn't do an official lap time in the spec v, interesting to know if the breaks were that good, maybe the improvement wasn't big enough. Like the Nismo with the N attack package, we do not know how much slower it would be around the ring without it, maybe the difference in both cases wouldn't be a big as you think?


----------



## GTR Rush (Apr 10, 2018)

CT17 said:


> As Trev said.
> The options pack was many, many thousands extra on the older shape Nismo.
> In fact when that shape Nismo came out they didn't even have an exact price for the N attack pack, it was sold and fitted later, after you already had the car.
> 
> Yes the car does exist (there is 1 in the UK) that did that ring time, but it's nothing like a Nismo the local dealer has. Which is mostly a track edition with Nismo body styling and interior tweaks.


The N attack pack is also available for your car.


----------



## MonacoMaven (Mar 18, 2016)

Anyone on this forum owning the latest version NISMO?
Would love to hear owner input.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

GTR Rush said:


> Nissan didn't do an official lap time in the spec v, interesting to know if the breaks were that good, maybe the improvement wasn't big enough. Like the Nismo with the N attack package, we do not know how much slower it would be around the ring without it, maybe the difference in both cases wouldn't be a big as you think?


You seem very focused on the brakes. (breaks?)
Quite simply carbon ceramic brakes are better but cost more.

The GT-R is a mass produced car, there are some cost decisions made during it's design.
And when the car overheats some of it's parts due to it's hefty kerbweight and heat generation there is a smaller benefit to adding better brakes as the car needs a rest after a short track session anyway.
So Nissan have made a cost/performance trade off decision.

It's not just brake performance, removing several KG of unsprung mass from each corner does make a difference to performance and handling.
If you argue that Nissan thinks it's better to have several KG more of unsprung mass on each corner then I am mystified.


----------



## GTR Rush (Apr 10, 2018)

CT17 said:


> You seem very focused on the brakes. (breaks?)
> Quite simply carbon ceramic brakes are better but cost more.
> 
> The GT-R is a mass produced car, there are some cost decisions made during it's design.
> ...


It was you who brought the breaks up? I was asking a simple question, the spec v had them fitted, why didnt Nissan set a time at the ring to demonstrate this? i am sure it would be a great selling point, even as an option, lots of manufactures are doing it. You can give me all the technicality's you like, but do you have the back to back testing information, or deta to back up how good they are? 

I am sure the carbon breaks are better, i am not disagreeing with you, all i am saying is Nissan must have done extensive track testing, and the benefits could not have been good enough.

On the one hand you are saying its a mass produced car, and cost decisions are made? but for a relatively small cost there can be a breaking improvement? 
But on the other hand 60k more for the Nismo, your theory of cost making decisions, large outlay for small return, has gone out the window. (your post about the Nismo) just the (to?) get the body styling and a few other bits. But you say on the breaks, cost/performance trade off decision.

What you are effectively saying is, Nissan/Nismo do not know what they are doing? 

But maybe the Nismo is a lot more capable than you think? 

And maybe carbon breaks are less effective than you think?

Just another way of looking at it.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

*brakes


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

GTR Rush said:


> It was you who brought the breaks up? I was asking a simple question, the spec v had them fitted, why didnt Nissan set a time at the ring to demonstrate this? i am sure it would be a great selling point, even as an option, lots of manufactures are doing it. You can give me all the technicality's you like, but do you have the back to back testing information, or deta to back up how good they are?
> 
> I am sure the carbon breaks are better, i am not disagreeing with you, all i am saying is Nissan must have done extensive track testing, and the benefits could not have been good enough.
> 
> ...


Is it still half term?


----------



## GTR Rush (Apr 10, 2018)

Simonh said:


> Is it still half term?


A throwaway comment great!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Carbon BRAKES are night and day faster round any track than steel BRAKES.

No arguments, it***8217;s 100% factual.

The reason Nissan do not use them is down to the added cost.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

GTR Rush said:


> A throwaway comment great!


and yet ultimately infinitely more useful than anything you have posted so far, which only serves to demonstrate your lack of knowledge, understanding and capability to spell.

just because you have an alternative view does not make it correct or factual.

If carbon BRAKES were not better than steel BRAKES then why would race cars use them?

an even if you ignore the overwhelming evidence of use in high end motorsport, the experience of many people in this thread that have actually driven cars with and without carbon BRAKES so can make a direct comparison you cannot ignore physics.

now run along and do your homework or teacher will be angry.


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

Simonh said:


> an even if you


Capability to spell :GrowUp:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

are you his younger brother?

there is a difference in using completely the wrong word multiple times (and multiple words as it happens) and a bit of finger trouble on the keyboard...


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

can I add something here... 

Carbon brakes are way better than steel - fact

However, on the Nordschleife (Nurburgring) road, that is fast and "flowy"...its not that hard on the brakes... and the difference is not as great as you think they might be over 1 flying lap...

maybe a second or two, over steel per lap, when they set the ring time, but costs thousands over steel, so maybe Nissan decided it was just not worth it..??


I believe the next gen model, will defo offer them.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

I was on track @ Portimao a few weeks back and there was a lovely white NISMO there, going up against some serious exoctica and specials..

two things were apparent to me:- 

1) - it looked sensational
2) - it held its own rather well, 


but ultimately, the brakes did let it down... we could brake a lot later in the 458 Speciale..


----------



## GTR Rush (Apr 10, 2018)

Simonh said:


> and yet ultimately infinitely more useful than anything you have posted so far, which only serves to demonstrate your lack of knowledge, understanding and capability to spell.
> 
> just because you have an alternative view does not make it correct or factual.
> 
> ...


Yes i have said carbon BRAKES are better ok, all i am asking is sometimes there is good reason why things are not original fitment or an option?
maybe Nissan did not feel they could justify the cost, for the small improvement, that's it! 


But thank you Sir for enlightening me with your explanation, with over 5000 posts, all infinitely useful i'm sure, you must really know your stuff? :bowdown1:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Calm down dear.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

you are quite welcome


----------



## Jetpilot (Jan 13, 2018)

nick the tubman said:


> we could brake a lot later in the 458 Speciale..


Of course you could, its 400kg lighter or thereabouts, its not a relative comparison.

Interesting chat though, i would imagine ever single owner could lock the wheels and get the abs kicking in, so you arent really stopping any quicker than that, the joys of carbon will of course be less fade than steel with prolonged use, i.e track and as mentioned the ring may require heavy braking but not prolonged used, so maybe they will cool too much and as we all know carbon likes to have heat in them to work at their best.

Sure Nissan/Nismo put out their best package for use on their flagship car.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jetpilot said:


> Sure Nissan/Nismo put out their best package for use on their flagship car.


At a budget.
That's the key point.

Any GT-R is not a money no object build.
Cars like that are Hyper Cars. Which oddly don't come with steel brakes.


----------



## Jetpilot (Jan 13, 2018)

Every car is a built to a budget, even hypercars, its just a higher budget. 

So can you lock the wheels under braking and get the abs kicking in?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jetpilot said:


> Every car is a built to a budget, even hypercars, its just a higher budget.


So do you think they would increase the build cost and fit carbon brakes if there was no need to?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Threads like this are like the old glory days on GTR.co.uk when every day had some bickering over a really banal topic. I really miss that side of it


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

GTR Rush said:


> It was you who brought the breaks up? I was asking a simple question, the spec v had them fitted, why didnt Nissan set a time at the ring to demonstrate this? i am sure it would be a great selling point, even as an option, lots of manufactures are doing it. You can give me all the technicality's you like, but do you have the back to back testing information, or deta to back up how good they are?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am surprised anyone is taking you seriously considering you spell brakes as ‘breaks’ and data as ‘deta’. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

buzzysingh said:


> I am surprised anyone is taking you seriously considering you spell brakes as ‘breaks’ and data as ‘deta’.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t worry, we aren’t! :chuckle:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Jetpilot said:


> Of course you could, its 400kg lighter or thereabouts, its not a relative comparison.
> 
> Interesting chat though, i would imagine ever single owner could lock the wheels and get the abs kicking in, so you arent really stopping any quicker than that, the joys of carbon will of course be less fade than steel with prolonged use, i.e track and as mentioned the ring may require heavy braking but not prolonged used, so maybe they will cool too much and as we all know carbon likes to have heat in them to work at their best.
> 
> Sure Nissan/Nismo put out their best package for use on their flagship car.


maybe I did not make it clear in my original post...... 
I was referring to the fact the NISMO brakes, gave up sooner being steel, rather than ceramic.. the first couple of laps, there was not a lot in it... but after two laps, the Ferraris brakes were still awesome, but the Nismo could not live with it...

and regardless of weight.. when you are on a trackday like this one, all cars get compared.. its the main topic of conversation in the paddock!

plus, its very nice to know a Nissan can cut it with the worlds best :chuckle:


----------



## Jetpilot (Jan 13, 2018)

CT17 said:


> So do you think they would increase the build cost and fit carbon brakes if there was no need to?


Maybe as its just not about improved braking, which seems to be the discussion (noting i havent said anywhere carbon brakes arent better), maybe they would because of the increased handling characteristics from the weight reduction in unsprung and rotational mass (which no one has mentioned), as the dude says the Nismo held its own with regards to handling where it holds an advantage due to its clever 4wd system compared to rwd.

What i am asking which you seem to want to ignore is braking distances, if you can tell me how carbon brakes break (see i can spell) the rules of physics with regards to tyre adhesion on the tarmac?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Simple.

The carbon brakes will use 100% of the maximum tyre grip limit under braking, the steel will not due to the lesser stopping ability.

Like under acceleration, the real advantage/disadvantage is down to tyres - good tyres and better brakes = better stopping.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

CT17 mentioned unsprung weight earlier...

Carbon brakes heat up and cool down quicker than steel, this means that they don***8217;t fade like steel eventually do. But as you say they can***8217;t actually make the tyres grip any better. So for a one off braking event there probably isn***8217;t that much in it, but after 20 or 30 I expect the carbon to still be performing as well as the first and the steel to be starting to fade.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

From what i have read about carbon ceramic brakes they are not really worth fitting to a road car, bar the weight saving - nor a race car ( carbon carbon is for race cars ) a quick quote 

With an endorsement like that, why even get the higher-cost brakes? Other high-performance vehicles, like the Audi R8, Nissan GT-R and even Dodge***8217;s old Viper aren***8217;t equipped with carbon ceramic brakes, and can stop as fast, or faster than vehicles with the high-tech material. In fact, some independent tests have them stopping in as few as 100 feet from 60 mph.


----------



## Jetpilot (Jan 13, 2018)

Trev said:


> Simple.
> 
> The carbon brakes will use 100% of the maximum tyre grip limit under braking, the steel will not due to the lesser stopping ability





Simonh said:


> CT17 mentioned unsprung weight earlier...
> 
> So for a one off braking event there probably isn’t that much in it


If you cant get your steels locking up, your not braking hard enough, if you can, which i am sure you know you can, youve reach the limit of tyre grip, so carbon brakes are just for bragging rights in that department and you are just perpetuating an internet myth.

And if you are still not sure, have a look at which stops quicker from 60, a gtr or 458 and have a read here:

Why You Should, Or Shouldn?t, Upgrade to Carbon Ceramic Brakes » AutoGuide.com News


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I’d better tell my team at work to stop fitting carbon ceramics to the cars :tard:

Didn’t realise there were so many engineering specialists here! 

Btw, R8+ comes with carbon discs from factory.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Jetpilot said:


> If you cant get your steels locking up, your not braking hard enough, if you can, which i am sure you know you can, youve reach the limit of tyre grip, so carbon brakes are just for bragging rights in that department and you are just perpetuating an internet myth.
> 
> And if you are still not sure, have a look at which stops quicker from 60, a gtr or 458 and have a read here:
> 
> Why You Should, Or Shouldn?t, Upgrade to Carbon Ceramic Brakes » AutoGuide.com News


I’ve quite easily locked carbon brakes (with abs) on full stop in testing :thumbsup:


----------



## Jetpilot (Jan 13, 2018)

Trev said:


> Didn’t realise there were so many engineering specialists here!


And people who think they can defy physics :bowdown1:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jetpilot said:


> If you cant get your steels locking up, your not braking hard enough, if you can, which i am sure you know you can, youve reach the limit of tyre grip, so carbon brakes are just for bragging rights in that department and you are just perpetuating an internet myth.


You are actually serious?
I thought you were trolling so stopped replying due to the old Internet wisdom of bringing you down to their level and beating youbwith experience.

Right, so at Silverstone at the end of Hangar straight my car on carbons was doing about 170mph.
At this speed you can't lock any brake kit up and get the ABS working.
I was able to out brake EVERY GT-R on steel brakes.
One GT-R tried to match my brake points, realised he couldn't slow down as fast and had to take avoiding action, which ended in him spinning.

On the pit straight bystanders on the pit wall also commented that my car was braking three to four car lengths later than the other GT-Rs.

Ask yourself why this is?
I am braking later but entering the corner at the same speed. Therefore I am reducing my speed quicker.

Forget about your bonkers "If you cant get your steels locking up, your not braking hard enough" statement.
We are not doing 30 or 50 mph.
Seriously?
Are you joking or have you only driven at speeds which allows you to get the ABS on?

We are doing in excess of double the UK speed limit. Exactly what the Nismo was designed for as s car you can track.
Again. I'll repeat.
YOU CAN'T lock up your brakes and get the ABS to activate at proper high speed.
This is not driving to the shops, it's doing in excess of double the national speed limit is a car capable of 200mph!


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Richard, are you running the LM suspension and handling kit on your LM20 or is it the original Track Edition suspension?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

CT17 said:


> You are actually serious?
> I thought you were trolling so stopped replying due to the old Internet wisdom of bringing you down to their level and beating youbwith experience.
> 
> Right, so at Silverstone at the end of Hangar straight my car on carbons was doing about 170mph.
> ...


With respect - that is not really a conclusive test for the brakes

GTR with CCB xxxmph at a line and stop measure distance

Same GTR with a good steel set up as above 

X? to measure fade 

Would be more convincing


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Huh? Overcoming the grip of the tyre causes under rotation of the wheel. You can get Steels to do that at any speed, once. If they’re already smoking hot, and faded before you start, they won’t. Carbon ceramics don’t even work properly until they’re smoking hot. That’s just physics int tit?


----------



## MonacoMaven (Mar 18, 2016)

lets be honest, money no object, then almost everyone would buy CCB brakes.

Less rotating mass, fade resistance, much less brake dust. Whats not to like?

But can we get back to NISMO's?

Do we have owners here who would care to share their opinion on the NISMO and the way it drives compared to regular model's?


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

MonacoMaven said:


> lets be honest, money no object, then almost everyone would buy CCB brakes.
> 
> Less rotating mass, fade resistance, much less brake dust. Whats not to like?
> 
> ...


Agreed.

I'd like to know if the Nismo and the Track Edition suspension is any good?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MonacoMaven said:


> lets be honest, money no object, then almost everyone would buy CCB brakes.
> 
> Less rotating mass, fade resistance, much less brake dust. Whats not to like?
> 
> ...





Mr.B said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I'd like to know if the Nismo and the Track Edition suspension is any good?


I suspect you need someone that has driven the new MY17 GT-R in regular trim, Track Edition and Nismo.
This is probably a very small number of people.

The rest will be subjective opinions based on what they bought being right for them.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

CT17 said:


> I suspect you need someone that has driven the new MY17 GT-R in regular trim, Track Edition and Nismo.
> This is probably a very small number of people.
> 
> The rest will be subjective opinions based on what they bought being right for them.


I think you've hit the nail on the head, suspension "stiffness" is a personal preference. I'm just trying to gauge whether the Nismo and Track Edition are worth the extra money.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mr.B said:


> I think you've hit the nail on the head, suspension "stiffness" is a personal preference. I'm just trying to gauge whether the Nismo and Track Edition are worth the extra money.


Without wanting to take the chat off topic again, the Track edition certainly is.

For £10k more than a stock GT-R you get the Nismo's:
Bonded chassis for better feel and less understeer.
Nicer wheels
Front hubs with a wider track
Underbody aero improvements
Optional OEM quality carbon boot for £750 extra.
That's about 12% more expensive.

Factor in the Nismo is 83% more expensive and has the nicer bumpers, spoiler, turbos and seats and I am completely mystified why Track Editions sell in such small numbers.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

nick the tubman said:


> I was on track @ Portimao a few weeks back and there was a lovely white NISMO there, going up against some serious exoctica and specials..
> 
> two things were apparent to me:-
> 
> ...


Nick was that Henrik's car? Did you go out with the S9 crowd from the UK?


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

CT17 said:


> Without wanting to take the chat off topic again, the Track edition certainly is.
> 
> For £10k more than a stock GT-R you get the Nismo's:
> Bonded chassis for better feel and less understeer.
> ...



Great information Richard, thanks for sharing.

I suspect the lack of official technical information on the Track Edition from Nissan and dealers means that buyers aren't considering it. The way you've presented the extras certainly shows the extra £10k is good value.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

£105k for Black Nismo MY15, 6k miles

Good buy?


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

CT17 said:


> Mr.B said:
> 
> 
> > I think you've hit the nail on the head, suspension "stiffness" is a personal preference. I'm just trying to gauge whether the Nismo and Track Edition are worth the extra money.
> ...


Makes me feel that I made the right decision going for my track pack (my13)!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Chou said:


> £105k for Black Nismo MY15, 6k miles
> 
> Good buy?


There was a matt grey MY15 at the same price with only 1500 miles on a few weeks ago. 

Now there’s a matt grey MY15 with 1500 miles at £129k! Think it could be the same car or a big coincidence!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Will64 said:


> There was a matt grey MY15 at the same price with only 1500 miles on a few weeks ago.
> 
> Now there’s a matt grey MY15 with 1500 miles at £129k! Think it could be the same car or a big coincidence!


Matte grey makes me nervous for some reason 

I took the aforementioned black Nismo for an extended test drive today - don't know what everyone is on about re hard suspension. Felt compliant enough for a sports car and handled brilliantly.

Just not sure whether they will hold their value at £105k purchase price?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Chou said:


> Matte grey makes me nervous for some reason
> 
> I took the aforementioned black Nismo for an extended test drive today - don't know what everyone is on about re hard suspension. Felt compliant enough for a sports car and handled brilliantly.
> 
> Just not sure whether they will hold their value at £105k purchase price?


I think the MY15 nismo was made in less numbers so should be more likely to hold its value long term, I could be wrong though. 

What was the nismo like to drive?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Will64 said:


> I think the MY15 nismo was made in less numbers so should be more likely to hold its value long term, I could be wrong though.
> 
> What was the nismo like to drive?


It was great. Ballistic fast, direct turn in, good brakes, bit muted though (stock system) 

Seats were decent too, although I have fixed buckets in my GT4 which hold you in far better. 

All in all not as hardcore (in a good way) as I thought it would be.

Oh and it looks EVIL.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Will64 said:


> There was a matt grey MY15 at the same price with only 1500 miles on a few weeks ago.
> 
> Now there’s a matt grey MY15 with 1500 miles at £129k! Think it could be the same car or a big coincidence!


Definitely the same car. Looks like a £24K punt


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Chou said:


> It was great. Ballistic fast, direct turn in, good brakes, bit muted though (stock system)
> 
> Seats were decent too, although I have fixed buckets in my GT4 which hold you in far better.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the information.

Black Nismo's do look really evil. I love them in black but I'd have to get it wrapped in PPF otherwise the chips and swirls would drive me mad. 

Litchfield mapped one to 779bhp a couple of weeks ago by adding a race intercooler, 102mm exhaust, injectors, fuel pumps and Ecutek v6.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

LOL at the earlier trolling/bickering. Nicely back on track.........

But.......

I'm genuinely curious if people have managed to actually lock their brakes at 140+mph? Be them steel or carbon. I though there was too much (kinetic?) energy 
in the wheel and tyre for this to be possible.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Will64 said:


> There was a matt grey MY15 at the same price with only 1500 miles on a few weeks ago.
> 
> Now there’s a matt grey MY15 with 1500 miles at £129k! Think it could be the same car or a big coincidence!


It’s now done 3,000 miles and is reduced to £119k.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Has anyone enquired about discounts on new Nismo***8217;s?

I***8217;m curious as to what***8217;s achievable.


----------



## MonacoMaven (Mar 18, 2016)

Mr.B said:


> Has anyone enquired about discounts on new Nismo’s?
> 
> I’m curious as to what’s achievable.


Yes, I'm still waiting for an answer.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mr.B said:


> Has anyone enquired about discounts on new Nismo’s?
> 
> I’m curious as to what’s achievable.


There has been a white MY18 for sale at £129k, it’s been advertised twice over the last 10 days and is no longer being advertised now so guess it’s sold. 

A much better price and if Nissan reduced them to that figure in the first place, then I think they may sell better.


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

gtr mart said:


> LOL at the earlier trolling/bickering. Nicely back on track.........
> 
> But.......
> 
> ...



Quite right, 

Once you get to a certain speed it is physically impossible to lock the brakes up until the car slows to a particular level.


----------



## Dumbo (Feb 24, 2011)

Will64 said:


> There has been a white MY18 for sale at £129k, it’s been advertised twice over the last 10 days and is no longer being advertised now so guess it’s sold.
> 
> A much better price and if Nissan reduced them to that figure in the first place, then I think they may sell better.


I enquired about that, it was not a MY18, MY17 model with one owner (registered May 2017). I think it is back up for sale but correctly stating 2017.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dumbo said:


> I enquired about that, it was not a MY18, MY17 model with one owner (registered May 2017). I think it is back up for sale but correctly stating 2017.


Probably the same one then. I think it only had a 100 or so miles on it.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Will64 said:


> Probably the same one then. I think it only had a 100 or so miles on it.


I’m dubious about cars with mileage below the 1200 run in period. Why would someone buy a Nismo and then not run it in so they can drive the car properly? I’m also nervous that a car with something like 300 miles on it may have been taken out for a blast by a few unsympathetic test drivers.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mr.B said:


> I’m dubious about cars with mileage below the 1200 run in period. Why would someone buy a Nismo and then not run it in so they can drive the car properly? I’m also nervous that a car with something like 300 miles on it may have been taken out for a blast by a few unsympathetic test drivers.


Yes you’re probably right. I think I would take a chance though especially £20k under list price. Don’t they get a good hammering at the nismo test track before they leave Japan anyway?


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Will64 said:


> Yes you’re probably right. I think I would take a chance though especially £20k under list price. Don’t they get a good hammering at the nismo test track before they leave Japan anyway?


Good point, I forgot about that. Although I think at the test tack they’d be properly warmed up. I don’t think Lewis Hamilton wannabes would bother with this


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mr.B said:


> Good point, I forgot about that. Although I think at the test tack they’d be properly warmed up. I don’t think Lewis Hamilton wannabes would bother with this


I hope the dealers would be though


----------



## 2012blackgtr (May 29, 2018)

I was told Nissan were increasing the price of the Nismo to prepare people for the cost of the My20 GT-R - which is supposed to be a hybrid-supercar (or is it hypercar?) - with even more speed. I don't get the 150k price tag regardless. You can get a brand new 911 GT3 or a 911 Turbo S for that.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

The matt grey nismo doing the rounds is currently saying sold by VD automotive at £139k but is advertised by Redline for sale at £119k. 

Maybe if they lower the price to £100k it may sell. There’s one I know of that went for around that figure.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

It was up for £105k with the previous seller as I enquired about it. I think a mark 1 went for £95k recently. As there***8217;s Mark 2***8217;s going for £119k you***8217;re right, it***8217;s priced too high.


----------

